# Why is she contacting me ladies?



## jdesey (Dec 6, 2015)

I just broke it off two weeks ago with my two year crazy relationship with my ex fiancé. I've been doing good on no contact but she continues to contact me daily through email. Why she doing this? Is it because she misses the attention? I'm not sure because most of the contact is extremely negative and just rehashing a lot of painful things. 
She found out that I'm dating and definitely find me over that. I've given zero response to any emails. What's the right thing to do? Do I just give little responses like good to hear from you? That's great or stuff like that. She even sent me a message yesterday was some good news for self personally but I didn't respond on that either. Why can't she maintain no contact? Do I stay Stonecoal silent or do I give some minimal responses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jdesey (Dec 6, 2015)

I wanted seperate opinions. Women and men
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Better question to ask yourself- Why the heck do you think you need to be dating within TWO WEEKS of breaking up with the person you at one stage at least, you thought you were going to marry??


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Kylie84 said:


> Better question to ask yourself- Why the heck do you think you need to be dating within TWO WEEKS of breaking up with the person you at one stage at least, you thought you were going to marry??




Exactly what I was wondering. 
Seems incredibly fast to get over someone you were going to spend the rest of you life with.


----------



## btterflykisses (Apr 29, 2016)

Do not respond.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

jdesey said:


> Why can't she maintain no contact?


Because the two of you have a long and exceptionally drama-filled history of breaking up then getting back together, silent treatments, back an forth, and all manner of other BSC behavior between you? 

Honestly, she probably has no idea if this breakup is "for real this time" or if it's just another in an ongoing saga of breakups and makeups. That wouldn't be an entirely baseless assumption on her part.

If you're actually serious about this breakup, then the best thing to do would be to send her a brief message stating that your relationship is over and that you'd prefer that she not contact you again. After that, you're free to ignore her messages or block her communications.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Send her a DO NOT contact email. Forma, if she breaks the formal do not contact email, then you may apply (and will be granted) a restraining order. Keep all the emails as proof.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Stone cold silent.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

No woman can stand it when the guy breaks up with her. It cuts to her very core and releases all her insecurities. This is why a woman will carry a torch for the guy who dumped her for years or even decades afterwards. In the CWI forum you see story after story of women pursuing old boyfriends behind their husbands' backs, and often these are boyfriends who dumped them or cheated on them. They must get closure. Its an old story. 

Now...if it is the woman doing the dumping, she will dump you and never look back... never even give you a second thought. You are just a person she used to know.

Guys, when the woman who is breaking up with you tells you she will "always love you" and "treasure your time together", blah blah, et al? It is a lie. It is a lie she tells herself to make herself feel better about dumping you. After she hooks up with a new man she will barely remember your name, much less remember that she ever loved you.


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

Kylie84 said:


> Better question to ask yourself- Why the heck do you think you need to be dating within TWO WEEKS of breaking up with the person you at one stage at least, you thought you were going to marry??


so what if he's dating? is there an official time limit after breaking up where someone can't date???

jdesey... just don't respond. no re-hashing, no reconsidering... no response. you've moved on, so should she.


----------



## jdesey (Dec 6, 2015)

Yes. I sure am dating. Or at least trying. No way am I looking for a relationship. But I think rge sooner the better. Gotta dust myself off and move on. 

I don't have to tell her no contact. She told me that. Several times. So I don't get why she's contacting me. 

Eventually I want my stuff from her. But that can wait fir 30 days or so. 

For now. I stick to the no reply strategy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Add her to your spam filter and forget about it.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I think you should forget about getting your stuff back.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

She's contacting you because it's not really over for her.

If it's really over for you, then filter out her e-mails. Send them to spam or trash so that you won't even see them when they come in.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

She's contacting you because if you contact her back, she wins.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Because you're both incredibly immature.


----------

